# Garage I just wired



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

That was posted yesterday by someone.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

How many times is this gonna get posted? Magnettica already beat you to it...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> I am SO proud!
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKZUFu97vus">YouTube Link</a>


I like the exhaust for the cold water heater.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

You can do it! Home Depot can help! Electricians are such a rip-off.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> I like the exhaust for the *COLD WATER HEATER*.


:001_huh: That is what it should be called..... it heats the cold water!


Hot water heater..... why do you have to heat it, if it is Hot. :whistling2:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> I am SO proud!


How many of electricians in this forum work on this project huh? :whistling2:




Someone already posted it. I believe it was magnettica.:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Everybody wants to claim this work:whistling2:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Damn! Sorry guys. I missed the earlier post.


----------

